# guide specs for spinning surf rod



## zinedine (Mar 10, 2008)

hi guys..i`ve recently ordered a JDM Daiwa surf rod from japan.

Its a daiwa sundowner 40-425 3pc rod. Mid section 164 cm with the other sections being shorter n of different lengths.

I`ve been hunting local shops for guides n there were a few recommendations by rodbuilders since our guides here in singapore are limited.

rod will be used for both casting n fishing n i`m gonna pair it with a tournament surf basia.

option A
Fuji cmnsg 40,30,25,20,16,12 cmnst 12.a tad heavier.

option B
Fuji cmnsg 40,25,20,16,16,12 cmnst 12.

option C 
Fuji cmnsg 40,25,20,16,16,16 cmnst 12.

Fuji reelseat ns-7c

http://fishing.daiwa21.com/index.asp?ItemID=3191

what would be the best choice to build it up n should i go with underbind or not?

All views are welcomed


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Guides*

I own a couple of the basia's and have paired it with several different rods. The distance from the reel to gathering guide is equally as important (or more so) than the choice of quides. For the basia, with gathering guide placed approx 52-53" from reel stem (I know, Fuji's recommendation is 47", but this works better for the basia),I've found a size 30 is better than size 40....and keeps weight down, here's my recommendation:
30H-HVSG
25M-HVSG
20-SVSG
16-SVSG
12-SVSG
12-SVSG
12-Tip-top of your choice

Optimum selection would be titanium in the sizes above (size 10 tiptop because I don't believe you can get a size 12 in titanium)......but that get's exceedingly expensive, especially now with the YEN conversion rate.

If you were using a larger diameter reel, say an Shimano Aero Technium or Emblem Pro, I would go with a 40HH as gathering guide.....high frame guides because the line comes off is such large loops and you must keep the line off the blank.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

dsurf might have forgotten to say it so i'll add a little. the 47'' stripper guide from the reel stem is for low riders.

is underbind the same as underwrap? 
if they are the same, you don't need to, it adds weight to the rod but does nothing on performance. if you're looking to get the lightest weight possible for a rod, you might want to look at the titanium guides.


----------



## zinedine (Mar 10, 2008)

Hvsg(high frame will keep line slap to a mininum) would be better for surf spinners as compared to cmnsg(med frame but high durability)..??

Over here we use cmnsg coz its easily available as compared to other guides n we are using mono for surf fishing n casting coz braid is very expensive here. Most of our stuff in singapore are imported hence they are quite expensive for us local lads to use..



I appreciate all replies..knowledge is to be shared to all.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

So Zinedine you Malaysian or Singaporean?


----------

